# Mattia e il tradimento



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2012)

Era ora di beccarlo. Inutile girarci intorno. Dovevo solo trovare la prova regina.
Mi sentivo una merda schifosa mentre frugavo nel suo portafoglio alla ricerca di chissà che. Non ho mai fatto controlli a nessuno.  Mai spiato un cellulare. Una tasca. Niente.
Eppure quella sera avevo deciso che il non vedo-non sento-non parlo era giunto alla fine.
Tre secondi e avevo in mano lo  scontrino di un Hotel. Non Motel. Hotel.
Sono andata in cucina (erano le due di notte e Mattia dormiva innocente). Mi sono fatta una tazza di cioccolata calda con panna. Ho acceso il pc. E mentre mi drogavo di endorfine cioccolatose della felicità ho cercato l'hotel.
Sapevo che mi stava tradendo. Ma...non ci volevo credere. Davvero.
Non Mattia. Non lui. Non dopo tutto quello che ci eravamo detti. E che mi aveva detto. Perchè avevo tenuto fede al patto. Io cazzo. Una ex traditrice seriale. Io ero riuscita a non cadere in tentazione in un occasione assolutamente perfetta e  e non era stato facile...ma ce l'avevo fatta.  Perchè mi era venuto in mente Mattia. Le sue parole.
Mi uccideresti se scoprissi che mi hai tradito. Non potrei mai perdonarti. Io ti amo. E chi ama non tradisce Tebe. Avresti la responsabilità di avere buttato tutto a puttane.

L'hotel aveva anche delle stanze suite...mi sono fatta un tour...carine. Non specchiate e con luci pirotecniche  come la mia e di manager. Le loro molto camargue. Romantiche. Da sentimento non da bieco sesso.
Ho  acceso un altra sigaretta e ho akerato la password della sua mail.
Mi sentivo sempre più merda a fare quello che stavo facendo. Ma ormai ero partita. Dovevo sapere. Perchè mi stava trattando da nemico.
Cinque minuti ed ero dentro. Nel magico mondo di Mattia in love.

Aveva tenuto tutte le loro mail. 
Fin dall'inizio...le prime battute e schermaglie....lui che ad un certo punto molla il colpo. _Non posso fare questo a Tebe._
Lei che lo riprende fino a quando...iniziano.
_Ti amo_ scriveva lei dopo un pò.
_Ti amo_ rispondeva lui dopo un altro pò.
Casa in campagna. _Per te...farei dei figli. Quelli che tebe non vuole. Siete così diversi._

_Ho voglia di vederti cuore. _
_Anche io cuore ho voglia di vederti. Senza di te tutto è buio._

Ho letto tutto. Lentamente. Ho ingoiato l'amaro calice fino alla fine.
Poi ho chiuso e mi sono dedicata al suo cellulare.
Non mi sentivo più una merda. Mi sentivo soltanto scioccata.
Si.
Lievemente scioccata.
Non perchè amava un altra donna. Ma perchè mi aveva tradito. Mi aveva raccontato una palla. A me. Una delle poche che avrebbe capito se mi avesse detto "Tebina scusa...io non so se sarò fedele..."
E invece no. 
Faceva il moralista sul mio stile di vita. Sulle mie amicizie prettamente maschili come se tutti volessero scoparmi. Dai primi mesi di convivenza.
Una gelosia che mal sopportavo. E che ho sempre segato.
Ma c'era soprattutto, per me,  l'altro Mattia. Il pivello che mi stava insegnando qualcosa.
La tenerezza dei suoi tramonti. I suo cuore avvolgente. Il suo _per sempre_ detto con convinzione. 
Il suo tenere le date degli anniversari, quando io non ricordo nemmeno il suo compleanno a momenti.
O dei cioccolatini nascosti nella borsa che mi faceva trovare.

Ecco...lui è la tenerezza che mi concedo senza remore e muri. Perchè Mattia è un uomo dolce. E' un uomo che nel letto non si accontenta di toccarti il piede. Ti avvolge. E ti stritola. Non ti lascia andare e sussurra nel sonno Ti amo tebe. Ti amo da morire.
E l'uomo che quando sono malata e mi viene il carattere da crotalo indemoniato mi cura avvicinandosi con il casco da cantiere e un maglione arrotolato sul braccio messo davanti al viso.
E non posso non ridere. Non posso non amare e credere ad uno così. 

Dopo gli sms  ho deciso che poteva bastare. 
Ma continuavo a non provare niente. Nè rabbia. Nè dolore. Il vuoto cosmico. 
Ecco perchè dico di essere rimasta un pò scioccata. Non rendersi conto è tipico del fenomeno, no?
Sono andata in camera e mi sono fermata a guardarlo, in un immagine da film horror.
Era tranquillo. Un bimbo proprio.  Non so quanto sono stata li. Un quarto d'ora forse.
Semplicemente a guardarlo. 

Ho dormito sul divano e ho passato qualche giorno nell'assenza di emozioni. Lui una perla. Improvvisamente tutti i conflitti erano svaniti.
Mi conosce bene Mattia. Sa quando l' uragano Tebe gli sta per piombare _addosso. _
_Ti dirò cosa sta succedendo entro breve. Devo capire alcune cose_  avevo detto.
Perchè Mattia era diventatao improvvisamente una persona che non conoscevo. Chi cazzo sei? Non sapevo se volevo stare con lui. Non sapevo niente. Non codificavo i miei bisogni. E prima di fare qualsiasi cosa dovevo capirli.
Due o tre giorni e sono tornata a dormire con lui. Chiedendogli di non toccarmi. Ha obbedito.
Il mattino dopo mi ha abbracciato.
E mi si è aperta la diga delle emozioni.
Ha confessato subito. E tutto. Non ha omesso niente.
E da li ho cominciato a respirare merda e sabbia. 
Si. Merda e sabbia. Niente cuore strappato o altre figure auliche.
No.
Merda e sabbia. E mi sentivo oleosa. Come se la pelle trasudasse olio denso. E mi avevo la sensazione di muovermi sempre un pò fuori sincrono dal resto del mondo.
Ma ho cominciato a metabolizzare subito...dopo un mese circa.
Perchè lentamente  sono entrata in modalità traditrce. E  mi sono ricordata di quando mi sono innamorata io del mio amante.
E ho capito che se volevo indietro Matteo dovevo combattere. E perdonare subito. Tutto. Di default.
Perchè mi aveva deluso profondamente. Ma tanto davvero. La peggiore delusione della vita forse. Ma c'era l'0altro Mattia che valeva molto di più.

Ancora oggi quando esce la parola tradimento in qualche discorso con amici od estranei si pietrifica.
Soprattutto quando alla domanda "Ma tu perdoneresti?"Io rispondo sicura "Tendenzialmente si"
E tutti a dire No. Io no. E poi parli così perchè ti ci devi trovare nelle situazioni.
Io me la rido sotto i baffi mentre lui...lui cerca sempre la mia mano. E comincia a sudare mentre borbotta "Io non potrei perdonare."


E lo amo anche per questo. Per la sua incapacità di andare oltre la sua  personalissima morale. 
Ma amarlo vuol dire anche accettare i suoi limiti. 
Come lui ama i mie.


E questo pivello è la cosa più vicina al _per sempre_ a cui non credo, che abbia mai incontrato.


:bleah:


----------

